# Anyone with experience using Uber-Enterprise Rental Lease



## Genini-Contractor (May 25, 2015)

Does Uber automatically deduct your wages when you rent through Enterprise once a week or do they deduct when you return the car back to Enterprise?


----------



## Genini-Contractor (May 25, 2015)

Mom Driver said:


> You pay up front cash for one whole week's rental plus a non-refundable $40 fee = *$250 cash upfront*. You will also have to give a *valid credit card* for Enterprise to have on file, sign a document allowing Enterprise - Uber to *deduct rental fees from your paycheck every week* and pay for *full coverage insurance*. The contract covers personal use and all periods of driving for Uber. The insurance deductible is $1000, so if a passenger messes up your car or has a fit and breaks the door, you are on the hook for $1000. If the car breaks down when the Uber-Enterprise branch you rented from is closed, they will refuse to replace the car and leave you COMPLETELY STRANDED. In Los Angeles, there have been numerous breakdowns where the drivers were refused replacement cars after Enterprise said they were sending a tow truck to get the car and driver to replace the car as would be expected. When you get to the Enterprise branch, they just flatly refuse to give you a car and demand that you start a whole new rental with a large hold on your credit card and top rental prices just to get a car ONLY FOR PERSONAL USE so you can get home. If this has happened to you, please post and/or notify the California Public Utilities Commission if you feel you were treated dishonestly or fraudulently


I'm doing the rental lease. In the 2nd week, the prorated 2 days was charged through my weekly income as miscellaneous deductions. In the 3rd week, the full 2nd week was charged from my earnings.

Thanks for the info about what happens when the car breaks down.


----------



## Genini-Contractor (May 25, 2015)

BillyBrady said:


>


lol And I wish I had a second car, so that I wouldn't have to get a rental. These SF hills are a $$$ pain, when it comes to replacing brake parts.


----------



## ingv (May 17, 2016)

How much do you need to pay extra for the full coverage insurance from Enterprise? Their online rate doesn't show any additional full coverage option.


----------



## Abhishek Malik (Jun 25, 2016)

Is it worth it to get an uber enterprise lease car and then drive it to make money? I was looking at it and its almost 230 per week and I think that is too steep. Someone told me thought that uber has some other programs where a person can get a brand new car for like 450 a month with insurance. I wanted to call uber customer care or helpdesk but cant seem to find a number


----------



## Genini-Contractor (May 25, 2015)

Abhishek Malik said:


> Is it worth it to get an uber enterprise lease car and then drive it to make money? I was looking at it and its almost 230 per week and I think that is too steep. Someone told me thought that uber has some other programs where a person can get a brand new car for like 450 a month with insurance. I wanted to call uber customer care or helpdesk but cant seem to find a number


The rental is steep if you drive below 20 hours a week. Most drivers rent because they need maintenance and repairs on their car. You could always open up your partners dashboard and find the tab for the lease program or go to the Daly City office for help.


----------



## Kevin Ng (May 3, 2016)

I will be picking up a Enterprise rental next Monday for a week to try, if you want less than full time then is not worth, you rent the car to make money, not for joy ride, personal use. I will crank it for 60-80 hours at least, hoping put 2000 miles on it when i return it

If the number works out good then i will rent it by the month


----------



## Genini-Contractor (May 25, 2015)

Kevin Ng said:


> I will be picking up a Enterprise rental next Monday for a week to try, if you want less than full time then is not worth, you rent the car to make money, not for joy ride, personal use. I will crank it for 60-80 hours at least, hoping put 2000 miles on it when i return it
> 
> If the number works out good then i will rent it by the month


Good luck to you Kevin! Let us know how much was made above the rental cost and how many hours driven next week. Thanks.


----------



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

I thought i saw recently that it was free if you do 75 rides a week? Maybe that was just a promotion cause i cnt find it now...


----------



## Kevin Ng (May 3, 2016)

I will keep all of you update after one week, one thing got to be aware of, i am in Boston so our personal insurance DO NOT cover if we got into a accident while doing ride-share, with Enterprise Uber rental, they know exactly what you doing with the car, bad thing is have $1000 deductible ready in an event of any accident.


----------



## KishWithTheQ (Jul 21, 2016)

I am picking up my Enterprise car tomorrow. I am gonna try it for a week and see how it works out.


----------



## Kevin Ng (May 3, 2016)

I just called Enterprise to see what i need to bring with me next Monday, they said i need to go my local Uber office to fill out some authorization form before go down there to pick up a car.

Have you heard anything about it ? Was it a one time paperwork or every time ?


----------



## Kevin Ng (May 3, 2016)

I think only certain driver like new driver gets that rental car promo message


----------



## Kevin Ng (May 3, 2016)

I am back from driving the rental, it works for me, online 71.50 hours and did 174 rides


----------



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

Kevin Ng said:


> I am back from driving the rental, it works for me, online 71.50 hours and did 174 rides


So average take home in Boston is $19 per hour, average trip is 3.3 miles. So ~$1300 and 574 miles.
1300-14%social security= 1,118.
1300-income tax (no milage deduction available here)=?
1118-$210(rental)= 908.
908 - $40 (20g at $2 pergallon at 30 mpg)=$868
So you're at 12.14 per hour. IF you reached the average which is not likely. How close did i get?


----------



## Kevin Ng (May 3, 2016)

Tomorrow i am picking up another rental for 7 days again, let's see can i push 80 to 100 hours. Keep you guys posted !


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Uberbugg said:


> I thought i saw recently that it was free if you do 75 rides a week? Maybe that was just a promotion cause i cnt find it now...


 That is a lyft leasing program.



Kevin Ng said:


> I just called Enterprise to see what i need to bring with me next Monday, they said i need to go my local Uber office to fill out some authorization form before go down there to pick up a car.
> 
> Have you heard anything about it ? Was it a one time paperwork or every time ?


 You must be an authorized Uber partner before renting from Enterprise. Enterprise asked me my phone number when I called. They matched my number with info they get from Uber to determine I was already an authorized partner. Very few locations to rent from, just 4 in California, only one in northern CA, Oakland, and zero availability.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Kevin Ng said:


> I am back from driving the rental, it works for me, online 71.50 hours and did 174 rides





Uberbugg said:


> So average take home in Boston is $19 per hour, average trip is 3.3 miles. So ~$1300 and 574 miles.
> 1300-14%social security= 1,118.
> 1300-income tax (no milage deduction available here)=?
> 1118-$210(rental)= 908.
> ...


$1300/71.5 hours is $18 per hour, $15.24 after the rental charge. There are taxes and fees involved with the rental, making this amount less, even before taxes are included in the equation.
Uber fees are deducted from the gross fares. Using $1300 as gross fares, and Uber San Francisco gaurantee of $40 per hour in gross fares
13% social security/medicaid
25% uber fees
10% federal income income tax
5.1 % MA state income tax (9% income tax in my State of CA)
$210 rental fee +taxes and fees
divided by 32.5 hours($1300/$40hr=32.5) = $12.33 per hour, minus rental tax and fees, minus fuel. SF minimum wage is $13.00 hr, with the state raising the minimum wage over the next few years to $15hr.


Weekly Gross Pay$422.50 (32.5 hours)
Federal Withholding$36.28
Social Security$26.20
Medicare$6.13
California $5.92
SDI$3.80
Net Pay$344.17

Better off serving burgers and fries, working a little OT


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MrA said:


> $1300/71.5 hours is $18 per hour, $15.24 after the rental charge. There are taxes and fees involved with the rental, making this amount less, even before taxes are included in the equation.
> Uber fees are deducted from the gross fares. Using $1300 as gross fares, and Uber San Francisco gaurantee of $40 per hour in gross fares
> 13% social security/medicaid
> 25% uber fees
> ...


Am I the only one noticing that he is working 71.5 hours a WEEK? That's seven 10 hour days. WTF?


----------

